

Chrome Extension: Visualize browser history as a favicon stack - dewey
http://golancourses.net/2014/shan/03/06/project-3-shan-browser-history-visualization/

======
dewey
Link to the Chrome Extension on Github:
[https://github.com/yemount/IconicHistory](https://github.com/yemount/IconicHistory)

